# Calais - Biarritz



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hello All

Arriving in Calais next Sunday night/Monday morning. Planning to drive to Le Lande/Biarritz with just one over night stop. Recommendations for that overnight about the half way mark would be very much appreciated. Would like to stay in Le Lande for a couple of days before heading in to Spain and looking for site recommendations. We have 4 children so ideally would like a site that's not too big but has lots of facilities.

Looking forward to hearing from all the experienced, seasoned travellers out there.

Many Thanks

Arizona


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is a lovely aire at Avenue De Milady (I think thats the spelling) in Biarritz with hookups, waste, water etc close to a Le Clerc supermarket, and 5 mins walk to the beach for the kids 

I added it ages ago to our campsite database so do a search for either my entries or Biaaritz as town


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look at these web sites 
http://i-campingcar.fr/aires/accueil.htm
http://www.sites-et-paysages.com/index.php?lang=gb
http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/int/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> there is a lovely aire at Avenue De Milady (I think thats the spelling) in Biarritz


It does get very busy though so arrive early if you want a space. In summer that is the operative word too as vans are parked with barely room to open the door. We used to park while we went into Biarritz but would not have managed that had we not arrived in mid-morning.

There is a campsite in Bidart - Camping Ur Onea -which should tick all the boxes for you. We found it clean and pleasant and convenient for Biarritz.

http://www.uronea.com/gb.html

G


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Calais to Biaritz*

Hi,

We did Calais to Biaritz two years ago, but took four days over it. Stopping of at Rocamoadour, going via Bordeaux from there, then speniding a couple of days at the aire at Cap Breton (well recommended, great for the beach).

We stayed at the aire in Biaritz, bit crowded good location though.

HTH,

Daniel.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Thanks so much for the info guys. Am under severe pressure here time wise. All four children have a bad vomiting bug which started the Sat before last!!! Hoping to leave this coming weekend but at this stage who knows. Thought I'd have more time to research but am spending that much time cleaning up and in between cleaning up, trying to pack the van that I don't know if I'm coming or going!!!

The only way is up......

Arizona


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Arizona,

If I understand your question, you're looking for an overnighter halfway between Calais and Biarritz. Assume you will head roughly SW from Calais towards Bordeaux and then South to Biarritz. That makes the area around Poitier your rough halfway point.

Good campsite right next to Futuroscope (Great day out for the kids but make sure the tummy problems are sorted before you let them on to the simulators!). Has everything you will need in terms of facilities, and price is reasonable at this time of year. Check out www.camping-le-futuriste.fr for info.

Good luck,

Jack

PS. You can stay at the site without visiting Futuroscope if you wish.


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

There are some fab les Castells sites on the Loire (L'etang de la Breche is probably the best located) and then over towards the coast. They might not be far enough for half way but there are more further down too. Lower still, in the Dordogne, Les Hauts de Ratebout is fab.

Castells are always high quality - we use them because they have such good facilities for the kids. We decided a long time ago not to use Aires with the kids because a) they don't have the facilities and b) we worry over security. It's different when you're a couple.

http:www.les-castels.com/en/

Hope that helps

Al


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*Calais- Biarritz*

A very good Aire is at Ste Maure de Touraine which is just south of Tours on the N10. It can also be accessed from jct 23 or jct 25 of the A10. The drive is about 350 miles from calais.That leaves a drive the following day of about 310 miles to Biarritz.
I have never done the full "peage" to Ste Maure but have used the peage from Boulagne to Abbeville then normal road via Evreux,Dreux,Chartres
Chateadun,Vendome,Chateau-Renault.After Chateau-Renault stay on N10 through Monnaie and then go onto A10 at jct 19.This avoids the hassle of going through Tours. Come of A10 at either jct 23 and back to N10 or carry on th jct 25 and then N10 straight into Ste Maure. The aire has everything except electricity and I have always known it quiet and safe.
Shopping and a fuel fill-up can be done at the big supermarket on the 
approach to Chateaudun.
From Ste Maure there is a choice of A10 or N10 to Biarritz. I have always used the N10.
BrianM


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys. Have started the journey, finally after many major problems. 

Regards


Arizona


----------

